# Chinchilla tri



## anja-s (Nov 28, 2014)

Can I make a chinchilla tricolor?
I have chinchilla mice and tri mice and splash mice


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Yes there is no reason why you couldnt have an agouti/chin based tri coloured. I'd imagin it would look quite nice with a deep agouti colour next to the grey of the chin colour.

Allthough you wouldn't see the diluted belly colour as on a chin it's white so u would only see the tan where the splashing is so rather than chin might be better for the belly to go for silver agouti which is chinchilllated agouti where as chinchilla is chinchillated agouti tan. That way you will have the chance of having two colours show on the belly instead of just one.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Yes, I have had many of those; and their attractiveness depends on the darkness of the agouti patches.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

any pics of the ones you had moustress?
would love to see


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Here's one:

viewtopic.php?f=21&t=3011&hilit=agouti+tris+agouti+tris&start=0

I didn't breed them on purpose,as I didn't really like the results, though this guy has a really interesting coat texture.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Ooo I like.
I don't like tri normaly, it looks too messy for me but I like it in agouti


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

they are disappointing


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Nope still prefur that to the more commonly done colours Sarah.
Do u think they could be selected with a lot of work to get a deep redy agouti with the nice grey silver agouti?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

yes I do.They are a by product for me so I'm not selecting for depth of colour.I've had plenty with more agouti.The drawback in my opinion is that both colours are ticked.Brown ticked and grey ticked doesn't give a sharply defined patch of colour .I do like agouti tri.Soft attractive colouring with much better colour definition.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

id love to see some one work on them although may not be the best choise for the bench then, kind of like my hope for cream brokens one day.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

The coat example I showed was a source of contention when it was posted.

I should have pointed out that the coat is caracul, and that's the way it goes. Its not really long, but each hair is curved and the slightly longer length, giving appearance of layers feathered over one another and when the mousie moves, they kind of look like feathers as the layers shift. I really like this coat type a lot.


----------

